# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Article about anxiety disorder, poss triggers

## rose

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...king-life.html

This was pretty much how I felt at one point about anyone I knew flying on a plane.
At least it's not just me!

----------

Suzi (13-05-15)

----------

